# Does the IBC require stair rails?



## Matt M (Feb 6, 2019)

I know OSHA regulations require stair rails around unprotected sides and edges of stairways during construction. Does anyone know if it's required for non-OSHA projects?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 6, 2019)

I believe this gives the AHJ the tools needed to require guards and barriers on construction sites that may not be under OSHA regulations. We have used this section to require the stairs to be installed in lieu of using ladders between floors.

[F] 3310.2 Maintenance of means of egress.
Means of egress and required accessible means of egress shall be maintained at all times during construction, demolition, remodeling or alterations and additions to any building.

Exception: Existing means of egress need not be maintained where approved temporary means of egress systems and facilities are provided.


----------



## Matt M (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks for the response. I guess my question is this: does the general contractor have a responsibility to put a temporary guardrail or stair rail around an open stairwell during a remodel? Osha (29 C.F.R. § 1926.1052(c)) makes it pretty clear that you can't just leave the stairwell open because an employee could fall down the stairwell by accident. Even if it's a smart thing to do, I'm not sure if it's required under IBC.


----------



## classicT (Feb 6, 2019)

Does your State/jurisdiction adopt Chapter 33 of the IBC? If so, check out Table 3306.1 and subsequent section 3306.4. Note that the requirements are for protection of pedestrians, not for on-site construction personnel.

However, if this is interior to the job and not used by the public, it is typically only governed by OSHA or other state safety board.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 6, 2019)

Tell it to the judge when a worker falls at an unprotected opening.


----------



## steveray (Feb 6, 2019)

[F] 3310.2 Maintenance of means of egress. Required
means of egress shall be maintained at all times during construction,
demolition, remodeling or alterations and additions
to any building.
Exception: Existing means of egress need not be maintained
where approved temporary means of egress systems
and facilities are provided.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 6, 2019)

Good one Steve !


----------



## mark handler (Feb 6, 2019)

Is there a required "Means of Egress" during construction?
I don't think so, it is a construction safety issue. Not in the purview of a building department.
Methods and procedures are not listed,,,,


----------



## linnrg (Feb 6, 2019)

Oh wouldn't it be nice to never have to climb ladders or scaffolding ever again.


----------



## steveray (Feb 6, 2019)

mark handler said:


> Is there a required "Means of Egress" during construction?
> I don't think so, it is a construction safety issue. Not in the purview of a building department.
> Methods and procedures are not listed,,,,



Depends...
3302.1 Alterations, repairs and additions. Required exits,
existing structural elements, fire protection devices and sanitary
safeguards shall be maintained at all times during alterations,
repairs or additions to any building or structure.
Exceptions:
1. Where such required elements or devices are being
altered or repaired, adequate substitute provisions
shall be made.
2. Maintenance of such elements and devices is not
required when the existing building is not occupied.


----------



## steveray (Feb 6, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Good one Steve !



MT got it first....I missed it or I would have just agreed...


----------



## ICE (Feb 6, 2019)

So there is a dangerous condition at a construction site and apparently someone needs convincing that it should be corrected.  I explain the danger and then refuse to get anywhere near it.  If I can’t get near it, I can’t inspect whatever needs inspecting.  The job usually stops proceeding if I’m not inspecting.  They have always been reasonable.

For the naysayers....please note that I did not mention OSHA.


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 6, 2019)

The building code is interested in protecting the public and doesn't really address construction worker safety. 

Most states' Department of Labor have a state specific version of OSHA that would definitely include this and would definitely apply to any construction contractor.  I believe some states use the federal OSHA rules and I think you can look those up on the OHSA web site.  But the first place to look is your state's Department of Labor website and search for Construction Safety.


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 6, 2019)

Apparently, about half the states use the federal OSHA rules and enforcement:
https://www.osha.gov/dcsp/osp/index.html


----------



## classicT (Feb 7, 2019)

*1926.1052(c) Stairrails and handrails*
The following requirements apply to all stairways as indicated: 
*1926.1052(c)(1)*
Stairways having four or more risers or rising more than 30 inches (76 cm), whichever is less, shall be equipped with: 
*1926.1052(c)(1)(i)*
At least one handrail; and 
*1926.1052(c)(1)(ii)*
One stairrail system along each unprotected side or edge.
Note: When the top edge of a stairrail system also serves as a handrail, paragraph (c)(7) of this section applies. 
*1926.1052(c)(2)*
Winding and spiral stairways shall be equipped with a handrail offset sufficiently to prevent walking on those portions of the stairways where the tread width is less than 6 inches (15 cm). 
*1926.1052(c)(3) The height of stairrails shall be as follows:*
*1926.1052(c)(3)(i)* Stairrails installed after March 15, 1991, shall be not less than 36 inches (91.5 cm) from the upper surface of the stairrail system to the surface of the tread, in line with the face of the riser at the forward edge of the tread.


----------



## Matt M (Feb 7, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> *1926.1052(c) Stairrails and handrails*
> The following requirements apply to all stairways as indicated:
> *1926.1052(c)(1)*
> Stairways having four or more risers or rising more than 30 inches (76 cm), whichever is less, shall be equipped with:
> ...



So I was looking at this, but wouldn't it only apply if the job was an OSHA job?


----------



## classicT (Feb 7, 2019)

Matt M said:


> So I was looking at this, but wouldn't it only apply if the job was an OSHA job?


What isn't an OSHA job?

At least here in WA, every job falls under the WA OSHA that is enforced by the Dept of Labor and Industries.

The Washington State plan applies to all public and private sector workplaces in the state with the exception of federal government employees. Federal government employees, including those employed by the United States Postal Service; private contractors on military reservations and national parks; floating maritime operations; tribal operations and tribal member employers on Indian Reservations and Trust Lands; and certain contractors within the boundary of the Hanford Reservation, the Hanford Reach National Monument not regulated by Department of Energy, or the state of Washington, are covered by OSHA.

As for Montana, it appears that all private sector follows the Federal OSHA standards.

Contact info for Montana:
*Billings Area Office*
Art Hazen, Area Director
2900 4th Avenue North, Suite 303
Billings, Montana 59101
(406) 247-7494
(406) 247-7499 FAX


----------



## ICE (Feb 7, 2019)

If You do have OSHA where you live and work....ask yourself if you have the authority to enforce OSHA regulations.

Some will find that their authority stops at the end of their nose.  If that’s true for you...be bold....do what needs to be done.  Don’t care about getting chewed out....it happens.


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 7, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> At least here in WA, every job falls under the WA OSHA



But that is not actually OSHA.  It is the Washington State version which has a completely separate, similar but different, set of rules. WAC Chapter 296-155 Part J covers stairways for construction work.
http://www.lni.wa.gov/Safety/Rules/chapter/155/WAC296-155.PDF


----------



## classicT (Feb 7, 2019)

Sleepy said:


> But that is not actually OSHA.  It is the Washington State version which has a completely separate, similar but different, set of rules. WAC Chapter 296-155 Part J covers stairways for construction work.
> http://www.lni.wa.gov/Safety/Rules/chapter/155/WAC296-155.PDF


Agreed, however the OP appears to be from Montana, hence the reference to the Federal OSHA Standards (which MT follows) under 1926.1052(c)


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 7, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> Agreed, however the OP appears to be from Montana, hence the reference to the Federal OSHA Standards (which MT follows) under 1926.1052(c)


Correct federal OSHA for private sector employees.
Public sector employees fall under Montana's recently adopted state plan.

Comparison: State vs. Federal
• Rules. Montana is not a "state plan" state; that is, it does not have a federally approved occupational safety and health regulatory program. Therefore, the federal OSHA Act governs occupational safety and health in the private sector (private businesses and nonprofit organizations) workplace in Montana. For information on the federal requirements, see the national sections _HAZARD COMMUNICATION STANDARD_, _MATERIAL SAFETY DATA SHEET_, _OSHA_, and _TRAINING_.

Public sector (local and state government offices and operations) employers in Montana are subject to state workplace safety and health requirements. State standards mirror the OSHA Act requirements.


----------

